# Need your opinion



## ultrapeter29 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello everyone! This is NOT an ad. I am making a little survey about golf. I need you guys to describe your biggest struggle in golf, what you do to overcome it and what is one thing you would like to know or master about golf that you don't know now.

Here is the survey
Golf

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hogan Project (Sep 18, 2011)

describe your biggest struggle in golf: Duplicating the Hogan swing.

what you do to overcome it: Work in progress.


what is one thing you would like to know or master about golf that you don't know now: How to make the ball draw whenever I want it to........with the Hogan style swing.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My biggest obstacle is not having a consistent, repeatable swing from one round to the next. This is especially true with my longer clubs. Some days are just better than others when it comes to scoring. When I am hitting my longer clubs well, I will most likely break 80. 

Do I know how to over come this obstacle? You bet. Play, and practice more.

Will I ever "master" this obstacle? Nope. :laugh:

I had a low handicap at one time in my much younger days. I know just how much work it takes to get to, and maintain a very competitive handicap. Now a days I have other things more important going on in my every day life. A 10-12 handicap is good enough to send most other golfers packing. However, when I meet up with, and get thumped by a better golfer, I consider it a privilege to be on the same course with that player.


----------

